

GPL release of the Catacomb (early John Carmack's game) - pmarin
https://github.com/FlatRockSoft/

======
thristian
So... Why is it in a Github account that doesn't seem to have anything to do
with John Carmack, id Software, or Softdisk Publishing? Or Zenimax or Occulus?

------
serf
I never knew that it was written in Pascal. That brings back memories.

